# .40 shield range report



## norsmis (Dec 24, 2012)

I finally got to the range today at lunch and put about 200 rounds through the new shield. I shot Blazer 165gr and Winchester white box 180 gr through both the 7 and 6 round mags without a hitch. I was a little concerned about the 6 rounder because I have big hands but it shot beautifully with both. I just plced my pinky finger under the magazine and it worked great. It does have some zip to it but not so much it's not manageable. Here are the first 13 rounds I out down range at 6 yards.










Overall I am very pleased with its performance. I will be replacing the standard sights with some XS big dots soon but ther than that, great purchase as far as I am concerned!


----------



## Bigbites (Apr 7, 2013)

Nors.. have you ever shot the 9mm?
I want to get one for Carry purposes but I can't get the 9mm anywhere.. I have seen .40's around though.

I do not have a lot of experience with .40 cal http://www.handgunforum.net/newreply.php?p=289341&noquote=1so Im trying to determine just how much different it will be.


----------



## RustyNut (Apr 10, 2011)

norsmis said:


> It does have some zip to it but not so much it's not manageable. Here are the first 13 rounds I out down range at 6 yards. QUOTE]
> 
> Some Zip, I like that.


----------



## Bigbites (Apr 7, 2013)

I have a 9mm and love it.. I got it at Cabellas.. They are hard to find.. but Cabellas was able to have one shipped to the local store


----------



## Doublea17 (Apr 10, 2013)

Nice shooting. I like mine, great gun.


----------



## Donn (Jul 26, 2013)

Bigbites said:


> Nors.. have you ever shot the 9mm?
> I want to get one for Carry purposes but I can't get the 9mm anywhere.. I have seen .40's around though.
> 
> I do not have a lot of experience with .40 cal http://www.handgunforum.net/newreply.php?p=289341&noquote=1so Im trying to determine just how much different it will be.


I carry a 9mm Shield every day. I've never fired a 40 S&W, but can tell you the 9's very well mannered.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Norsmis, that is pretty good for a small .40 caliber hand gun. That right there is "minute -O-man" all day long!:smt033


----------



## Orphanedcowboy (Nov 7, 2010)

I too love my Shield 40.

Here are my first 7rds down range at 7yds:










I was surprised ar how easy the Shield is to control and the trigger is fantastic out of the box.


----------



## Ronm (Aug 24, 2013)

I picked up a .40 Shield and am very impressed with it! You get plenty of practice loading the mags while at the range!! Was looking for size and finally gave up on Springfield coming out with a .40 in xds :-(
I have a XDM 4.5" in a .40 and set up for re-loading and wanted to stick to the same caliber. Now looking at concealed holsters; any feed backs out there on likes and dislikes?


----------

